# Homemade Heat Press



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

What do you experienced people think about these?

I been watching e-bay trying to get a deal I can afford and even though I found some cheap looking wooden ones I also found some metals ones that look pretty good (Monkey Press is one). But looks is not everything.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

StickerNut said:


> What do you experienced people think about these?


The experienced people scream "STAY AWAY!" lest you waste your money.

A couple of people have been happy with cheap presses (it gave them a start and it hasn't caused them any problems), but the majority have either had poor experiences or don't need to try them to know they would have poor experiences (but a number of people here have had direct bad experiences, so it's not just conjecture).


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I wouldnt waste my time or money on a "Monkey Press". And think of it in a safety fashion. Its a machine that generates _heat_, attached to a _wooden _frame/base. Now ask yourslef how many times have you left something on because you got distracted? Id hate to save money on a press that could cost me my home because I forgot to turn it off. As Murphy says, "Crap happens."


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Back in the day when I was alooken to get myself started in this business and buy a new press, well I met a wise man.. he said son, he was a bit older than I, as I am sure I am to you.. And this is not a badalouism (You'll find out later), any way he said.. go dig a hole and throw your money in it.. Because sooner or later that's what's going to happen.. and then you will be starting all over again and a wonderin where you going to get the money to do just that.. If you do it right the first time you will become a wise man just like me... I didn't istened to the wise man and bought the wrong press and 6 months later I had to beg the little woman, that be'in my wife and all because she is smaller than I. Finally she said yeah. I was so greatful I took her out and bought her one of those big mac's. So listen to me and do it right and some day you can say you met a wise man..


----------



## Topper (Jan 2, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I was all set to "invest" in a cheap press from ebay. Now,after weighing up the pros and cons I think im gonna have to dig a little deeper in the account for a nicer press. Who needs to eat three meals a day anyway?


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Here, if you want a starter press to get you started for under 300 check this one out. It is at least a true heat press. I would listen to what Lou has to say though! I started out with the right tool for the job myself.

Geo. Knight JP12 JetPress 9" x 12" Heat Press + FREE Shipping + 2 Free Teflon Sheets - JP12


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Although I agree with the posts here- I have used the aforementioned monkey press and it has worked very well. 
The only problem is that it is plate too small to anything more than kids stuff, it's a real hassle to do an adult shirt and measure out as most of the shirt hangs way off the sides.
I bought it just to try out and see what I could do with it, made about 250 shirts with it & definitely recouped the $225.00 it cost me. 
If I was to be in the transfer business I would certainly upgrade, but as I said- I was just playing around with the technology & it served me well.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

with a 16x20 heat press, you could align the shirts and position your transfers much better. I only have a 16x16 at the moment (my first), and wished I had started with a 16x20. That's just me though.


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> with a 16x20 heat press, you could align the shirts and position your transfers much better. I only have a 16x16 at the moment (my first), and wished I had started with a 16x20. That's just me though.


I notice everyone says the bigger the better and 15x15 should be smallest you get but if you use a printer then isn't your max size 11x9 or whatever the size is?

Is 15x15 really just to make it easier to center?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Well, the bigger area also gives you flexibilty on your designs. Imagine printing a number of small flowers (half-inch diameter), you could print a lot in an 8.5 x 11 paper, and then a text slogan. You could cut each of these small flowers and the text, and then position it everywhere around your shirt (the slogan at the center). If you have a 16x20 press, that would be your design area on your shirt, not the 8.5x11 size of the paper.


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> Well, the bigger area also gives you flexibilty on your designs. Imagine printing a number of small flowers (half-inch diameter), you could print a lot in an 8.5 x 11 paper, and then a text slogan. You could cut each of these small flowers and the text, and then position it everywhere around your shirt (the slogan at the center). If you have a 16x20 press, that would be your design area on your shirt, not the 8.5x11 size of the paper.


Makes sense, thank you


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Plus you can buy plastisol transfers larger than 11x9. Or start using vinyl. Or buy a wide format printer.

In general, there are lots of options for expansion, and at some point you're likely to want to take them.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

mrad said:


> Although I agree with the posts here- I have used the aforementioned monkey press and it has worked very well.
> The only problem is that it is plate too small to anything more than kids stuff, it's a real hassle to do an adult shirt and measure out as most of the shirt hangs way off the sides.
> I bought it just to try out and see what I could do with it, made about 250 shirts with it & definitely recouped the $225.00 it cost me.
> If I was to be in the transfer business I would certainly upgrade, but as I said- I was just playing around with the technology & it served me well.
> Just my 2 cents.


I can sell you two GE hotplates and some wood to get you started again... only $119.00... (couldn't resist...lol)


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I already have one.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

gotta love a press you can print a shirt on then flip over and cook breakfast.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> gotta love a press you can print a shirt on then flip over and cook breakfast.


profitable & nutricious as well.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

So that's why my shirts always smell like bacon.. Hmmm.


----------



## CoolTech (Feb 3, 2007)

I can't seem to get the egg stain out of my shirts ... lol


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

I used to include eggs,bacon & bread for toast with every order!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

mrad said:


> I used to include eggs,bacon & bread for toast with every order!


What, no hash browns? You cheap bastard.


----------



## mrad (Dec 23, 2006)

The hash browns became areal hassle cuz they kept defrosting in the mail. Had to cut them out.


----------



## diedree20020 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am trying to build a heat press and I think I've got everything figured out except the handle that locks the heat press close and applies pressure. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Considering the inexpensive hobby presses available, I'm not sure why anyone would bother building one unless you live in a country where they are uncommon.


----------



## flamer (Dec 28, 2009)

I have two heat presses, a 9in x 12in and a 32in x 24in

I bought the small one for under a 100$, second hand, expected to keep it for a few months only until I upgraded. Brought the larger one (mega bucks) and in the 12 months I have owned it, it has probably done 20 presses, as opposed to about 500+ presses on the small one. 

moral of my rant is that you don't need to spend a lot of money if you spend it in the right place.


----------

